# Anybody know how to remove the clock from the status bar?



## SRedman27 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a way to remove the clock from the status bar of my GNex. I've seen it done, I'm just not sure how to go about doing it. I'm certain I need a certain ROM to do so. Also, I'd like to change my soft keys and add a "Search" softkey. Any suggestions as to which one I should try out?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

*To remove the clock from the status bar*

*MAKE A NANDROID BACKUP FIRST.*

You will need to de-compile your SystemUI.apk file to make the change. You can use APK Manager to do this.

1. In order to decompile the SystemUI.apk successfully, you will select option 22 (Set current project which should be SystemUI.apk)
2. Select option 22 Decompile apk (with dependencies)
3. When prompted, drag the twframework-res.apk into the APK Manager window.
4. Once the SystemUI.apk file is decompiled, navigate to APK Manager\projects\SystemUI.apk\smali\com\android\systemui\statusbar
5. Using notepad, open Clock.smali
6. Search for "invoke-virtual {p0}, Lcom/android/systemui/statusbar/Clock;->updateClock()V" without the quotes (should have .line 107 right before it)
7. Add the following BEFORE (above) this line:

const v1, 0x8

invoke-virtual {p0, v1}, Lcom/android/systemui/statusbar/Clock;->setVisibility(I)V

*you should then have the following:*

const v1, 0x8

invoke-virtual {p0, v1}, Lcom/android/systemui/statusbar/Clock;->setVisibility(I)V

.line 107
invoke-virtual {p0}, Lcom/android/systemui/statusbar/Clock;->updateClock()V

8. Save file, recompile SystemUI.apk (option 11 in Apk Manager)
9. Open original SystemUI.apk and the new SystemUI.apk using 7-zip.
10 Drag the classes.dex from the new SystemUI.apk to the original SystemUI.apk
11. Close 7-zip.
12. using adb, push the SystemUI.apk to /sdcard/ on your phone
13. copy the /sdcard/SystemUI.apk to /system/app/ and reboot your phone


----------



## SRedman27 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool. Thanks man, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## SRedman27 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, so i'm stuck on step 3. When I drag the framework-res.apk file into the window it says that this is not the dependee apk and that it's looking for a com.___.___.apk file. I am fairly new to this can you break it down a little more?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Instead of removing it, I'd like to see it centered.


----------

